# MOOD Last Night



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

As I was watching the mushroom hunting segment last night, I noticed that the young man had a can tucked into his backpack. When I hit pause and stood next to the TV, all I could make out on the can was "ral ice." I'm not trying to pass judgement on anyone or anything, I was just curious if anyone else thought that he was carrying around a 24oz. Natty Ice?


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I missed the episode but could it have been litter picked up for disposal?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

He mentioned he was picking up trash.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m generally curious, is it illegal or something to drink a beer while looking for mushrooms? I saw it but thought he was just carrying out an empty can.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I was more interested in the trophy board 19+ inch crappie the kid caught.


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

deepwoods said:


> I was more interested in the trophy board 19+ inch crappie the kid caught.


That was a monster!


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

deepwoods said:


> He mentioned he was picking up trash.


Makes sense.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What’s wrong with having a beer while shrooming?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Botiz said:


> I’m generally curious, is it illegal or something to drink a beer while looking for mushrooms? I saw it but thought he was just carrying out an empty can.


He was. 
In the segment I watched the morel hunter mentioned that he often looks for trash on the ground, since many morel pickers leave it laying there when they happen upon a cluster of mushrooms, lay it down, and then start picking.. Here all these years all we ever focus on is to find south facing slopes riddled with mounds that are the remains of old stumps in aspen stands. Who knew that his technique employs human generated refuse in the woods as a potential indicator of black morel hotspots!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Botiz said:


> I’m generally curious, is it illegal or something to drink a beer while looking for mushrooms? I saw it but thought he was just carrying out an empty can.


My areas are loaded with pickers and they are always offering beers and we do the same.lol.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Botiz said:


> I’m generally curious, is it illegal or something to drink a beer while looking for mushrooms?


Private land - no.

State land - 50/50

SGAs - "Unlawful to possess alcoholic beverages, except if posted as allowed"
State Parks - maybe. Possession rules vary by park
State Forest - generally legal

National Forest - generally legal, but depends on forest and area.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was distracted while watching but I thought he said when he finds trash and picks it up he gets good luck and finds morels right after 

I might have been watching something else but I thought it was MOOD


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a beer when I'm doing most anything.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> What’s wrong with having a beer while shrooming?


Why - as you seem to imply "...what's wrong..." do more and more human activities become less relevant unless there's an " alcoholic buzz" or more attending to it. In a previous neighborhood I lived in on the other side of the state it wasn't unusual for my neighbors to take their kids Trick or Treating on Halloween accompanied with a beer in hand and another in a jacket pocket. To paraphrase you "What's wrong with having a beer or two when taking the kids out on Halloween." Then of course there was the neighbor who would walk around with a beer in one hand and a can of aerosol hair spray and a Bic lighter in the other - you can surely guess what that led to. Why can't people just take pleasure in relatively simple things anymore - like just taking kids T or T' or just looking for mushrooms without alcohol, dope or dangerous activities being part of it - is their life really that shallow ?

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Why - as you seem to imply "...what's wrong..." do more and more human activities become less relevant unless there's an " alcoholic buzz" or more attending to it. In a previous neighborhood I lived in on the other side of the state it wasn't unusual for my neighbors to take their kids Trick or Treating on Halloween accompanied with a beer in hand and another in a jacket pocket. To paraphrase you "What's wrong with having a beer or two when taking the kids out on Halloween." Then of course there was the neighbor who would walk around with a beer in one hand and a can of aerosol hair spray and a Bic lighter in the other - you can surely guess what that led to. Why can't people just take pleasure in relatively simple things anymore - like just taking kids T or T' or just looking for mushrooms without alcohol, dope or dangerous activities being part of it - is their life really that shallow ?
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


You would absolutely hate my neighborhood.

I don’t care one way or another. Have a beer, puff or nothing at all whatever you want to do. Just enjoy yourself. I’m happy for you. 

I’m not narcissist enough to think everyone enjoys things exactly the same way I do.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> You would absolutely hate my neighborhood.
> 
> I don’t care one way or another. Have a beer, puff or nothing at all whatever you want to do. Just enjoy yourself. I’m happy for you.
> 
> I’m not narcissist enough to think everyone enjoys things exactly the same way I do.


Can't imagine how anyone can "...enjoy oneself..." or make use of one's full potential while in a constant alcohol and/or drug induced stupor. Whether or not you're "...happy for me..." is irrelevant. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

I usually find more shrooms after ten or twelve Nasty Ices. It makes them easier to see when my eye is at ground level.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Can't imagine how anyone can "...enjoy oneself..." or make use of one's full potential while in a constant alcohol and/or drug induced stupor. Whether or not you're "...happy for me..." is irrelevant.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


I knew it! You're still upset that you didn't get that party invitation!


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> What’s wrong with having a beer while shrooming?


Absolutely nothing!!!!! Just need a few more than usual to get the same results


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Beats the hell out of walkin around with iced tea.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ll bring a few cold ones in my backpack but make sure to pack them out.

Now eating morels and drinking doesn’t mix well for me. Last time I had alcohol and morels I got violently I’ll. Never again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Half a bag of morels mixed with 2 emptys for the "sack is full carry out special" is just my style..... I even pick trash and other cans most the time.......not everyone likes it but each there own...... cheers 🍻


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

dirk18 said:


> As I was watching the mushroom hunting segment last night, I noticed that the young man had a can tucked into his backpack. When I hit pause and stood next to the TV, all I could make out on the can was "ral ice." I'm not trying to pass judgement on anyone or anything, I was just curious if anyone else thought that he was carrying around a 24oz. Natty Ice?


Good lord...

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ll bring a few cold ones in my backpack but make sure to pack them out.
> 
> Now eating morels and drinking doesn’t mix well for me. Last time I had alcohol and morels I got violently I’ll. Never again.
> 
> ...


I've heard the same. Avoid the combination intentionally (actually I found 0 morels this year so it's kinda forced lol)


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Can't imagine how anyone can "...enjoy oneself..." or make use of one's full potential while in a constant alcohol and/or drug induced stupor. Whether or not you're "...happy for me..." is irrelevant.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Why do Mushroom Hunters have to "make full use of their potential?" Why is enjoying a beer, or three a constant induced stupor? Some people enjoy living in the moment, and enjoying life. Some people race through life, trying too hard to enjoy it, and miss the ride. Low power isn't always bad.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Cork Dust said:


> He was.
> In the segment I watched the morel hunter mentioned that he often looks for trash on the ground, since many morel pickers leave it laying there when they happen upon a cluster of mushrooms, lay it down, and then start picking.. Here all these years all we ever focus on is to find south facing slopes riddled with mounds that are the remains of old stumps in aspen stands. Who knew that his technique employs human generated refuse in the woods as a potential indicator of black morel hotspots!


i don't think that you really believe, a true mushroom picker would leave clues, to where he finds the goodies, i take my trash with me


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Why - as you seem to imply "...what's wrong..." do more and more human activities become less relevant unless there's an " alcoholic buzz" or more attending to it. In a previous neighborhood I lived in on the other side of the state it wasn't unusual for my neighbors to take their kids Trick or Treating on Halloween accompanied with a beer in hand and another in a jacket pocket. To paraphrase you "What's wrong with having a beer or two when taking the kids out on Halloween." Then of course there was the neighbor who would walk around with a beer in one hand and a can of aerosol hair spray and a Bic lighter in the other - you can surely guess what that led to. Why can't people just take pleasure in relatively simple things anymore - like just taking kids T or T' or just looking for mushrooms without alcohol, dope or dangerous activities being part of it - is their life really that shallow ?
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


I assume you’d like me to get off yer lawn?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Sulfites in wine and mushrooms don't play well with some people. Dietary distress is the term, I think!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Why do Mushroom Hunters have to "make full use of their potential?" Why is enjoying a beer, or three a constant induced stupor? Some people enjoy living in the moment, and enjoying life. Some people race through life, trying too hard to enjoy it, and miss the ride. Low power isn't always bad.


It just strikes me odd that anyone involved in a rather benign outdoor activity like mushroom hunting or to push it a little more trail walking/hiking or even more trail bike riding is unable to be satisfied with just an activity like that without feeling the need to "juice it up" with an alcoholic buzz. Don't get me wrong - I like to "pull a cork" but certainly not when involved in the natural world. I enjoy taking my GSP over to a local state/county area where i can take him along trails with occasional water access for water retrieving. It never dawned on me that I needed a couple of brews in a backpack to enhance my experience - I get enough enjoyment out of doing this sort of thing _sans _an alcoholic push.

I would suspect that anyone who feels the need to get a "buzz" when of all things mushroom hunting will also succumb to that "need" throughout the rest of his or her day - mushroom hunting aside.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> It just strikes me odd that anyone involved in a rather benign outdoor activity like mushroom hunting or to push it a little more trail walking/hiking or even more trail bike riding is unable to be satisfied with just an activity like that without feeling the need to "juice it up" with an alcoholic buzz. Don't get me wrong - I like to "pull a cork" but certainly not when involved in the natural world. I enjoy taking my GSP over to a local state/county area where i can take him along trails with occasional water access for water retrieving. It never dawned on me that I needed a couple of brews in a backpack to enhance my experience - I get enough enjoyment out of doing this sort of thing _sans _an alcoholic push.
> 
> I would suspect that anyone who feels the need to get a "buzz" when of all things mushroom hunting will also succumb to that "need" throughout the rest of his or her day - mushroom hunting aside.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


I have two relatives who can't go anywhere outdoors without at least a six-pack tagging along in a cooler. When my in-laws were still alive we would get together every Mother's Day with them and pick morels all day on large block of State land off the south-east end of Mullet Lake. We always brought a small Weber grill to cook burgers and brats on the roadside along with some canned beans and chips for lunch. This area was some of the best black morel picking I have ever experienced. Ken always had beer along. I would count us as serious pickers since we often filled an Igloo cooler with our booty.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Can't imagine how anyone can "...enjoy oneself..." or make use of one's full potential while in a constant alcohol and/or drug induced stupor. Whether or not you're "...happy for me..." is irrelevant.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


For me "enjoy oneself" and "make use of one's full potential" are completely unrelated.

I'm not one of those nightmare, Type A, maximizers who is never happy unless I'm "making use of my full potential".


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> It just strikes me odd that anyone involved in a rather benign outdoor activity like mushroom hunting or to push it a little more trail walking/hiking or even more trail bike riding is unable to be satisfied with just an activity like that without feeling the need to "juice it up" with an alcoholic buzz.


Why the strange assumption that they're "unable" to be satisfied?

I can be satisfied by steak, but sometimes I want chicken.




9mm Hi-Power said:


> Don't get me wrong - I like to "pull a cork" but certainly not when involved in the natural world. I enjoy taking my GSP over to a local state/county area where i can take him along trails with occasional water access for water retrieving. It never dawned on me that I needed a couple of brews in a backpack to enhance my experience - I get enough enjoyment out of doing this sort of thing _sans _an alcoholic push.


...but you "like to pull a cork" away from the natural world.

Does that mean you don't get enough enjoyment when away from the natural world "_sans _an alcoholic push"?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> It just strikes me odd that anyone involved in a rather benign outdoor activity like mushroom hunting or to push it a little more trail walking/hiking or even more trail bike riding is unable to be satisfied with just an activity like that without feeling the need to "juice it up" with an alcoholic buzz. Don't get me wrong - I like to "pull a cork" but certainly not when involved in the natural world. I enjoy taking my GSP over to a local state/county area where i can take him along trails with occasional water access for water retrieving. It never dawned on me that I needed a couple of brews in a backpack to enhance my experience - I get enough enjoyment out of doing this sort of thing _sans _an alcoholic push.
> 
> I would suspect that anyone who feels the need to get a "buzz" when of all things mushroom hunting will also succumb to that "need" throughout the rest of his or her day - mushroom hunting aside.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Waaay over the top...it strikes me odd that you care what someone else does.


Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Typical MSF condoning again, OK let's get it rolling! How about that joint when you are out picking or for me the special Brownie!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Why the strange assumption that they're "unable" to be satisfied?
> 
> I can be satisfied by steak, but sometimes I want chicken.



I knew a guy who would often join myself and a couple of others for our bird hunting weekends just outside of Harrison - sound familiar ? After hunting all day we would grill really good steaks or split chickens and the like over the cabin's fire pit. Regardless of the menu this guy would literally smother his T-Bone or Rib-Eye or chicken with ketchup as in FLOOD it. It was evident to the rest of us that the main course for this individual was not the meat/fowl but rather the ketchup . The meat/fowl was nothing more than a carrier or an excuse for the ketchup. Similarly it strikes me that someone who goes "mushroom hunting" with a couple of brews in his or her backpack is probably more intent on getting a Bud-Lite buzz and "mushroom hunting" is just a carrier or an excuse for another throughout the day buzz .

Back to my ex-neighbors ( who I really got along with) but a couple of them - being proud outdoorsman - decided to go ice-fishing . February morning about 8:30 A.M. , temp about 15 degrees, I'm going off to work and the two of them are loading up a car with ice-fishing equipment and both already have a red/white/blue can in hand. That struck me as an odd time for a beer but since it was rare to see any of them without a beer in hand is guess you could say it was normal behavior.





pescadero said:


> Does that mean you don't get enough enjoyment when away from the natural world "_sans _an alcoholic push"?




Admittedly being judgmental I think there are appropriate times to "drink" and inappropriate times . You throw an 1 P.M. neighborhood birthday party for your 10 year old niece, your neighbor comes over with his daughter, you invite him for a piece of birthday cake, he sits down and pulls out a can of beer from a pocket - would you not think this is odd venue for a beer ? You and I as strangers bump into each other while mushroom hunting just off the Leota Grade. You ask me how I'm doing, I respond O.K. but then pull a half-empty beer can out of a pocket, guzzle the rest and stick the now empty can in the pocket and suggest you come over to the cabin with your wife to meet the missis for a drink '- you wouldn't be a bit put off by this ? Of course alcohol gives me and everyone else who consumes it a push - that is certainly part of it . My alcohol "push" comes after a hard day of heavy-duty landscaping/lawn cutting my property or at the end of a day of tromping through U.P. swamps and aspen tangles when bird hunting but only after the dog is fed , I'm cleaned up, dinner is waiting to be served and then and only then but most certainly not at intervals *throughout *the day. My alcohol consumption is very specific - a vodka martini while doing a crossword puzzle and listening to Fox News while dinner is on and a glass of wine or about a half can of beer or so with dinner (depending on the menu) - never before and never after - no need or desire whatsoever to incorporate alcohol into other rewarding parts of my life.













Alcoholism is a terrible obstacle and drag on one's life but oddly enough there are people - I've known them, my ex-neighbors - who routinely go through a six-pack every night while maintaining : " Beer is sort of but not really ' drinking ', it's the hard stuff that leads to alcoholism ."


9mm Hi-Power


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I knew a guy who would often join myself and a couple of others for our bird hunting weekends around just outside of Harrison - sound familiar ? After hunting all day we would grill really good steaks or split chickens and the like over the cabin's fire pit. Regardless of the menu this guy would literally smother his T-Bone or Rib-Eye or chicken with ketchup as in FLOOD it. It was evident to the rest of us that the main course for this individual was not the meat/fowl but rather the ketchup . The meat/fowl was nothing more than a carrier or an excuse for the ketchup. Similarly it strikes me that someone who goes "mushroom hunting" with a couple of brews in his or her backpack is probably more intent on getting a Bud-Lite buzz and "mushroom hunting" is just a carrier or an excuse for another throughout the day buzz .
> 
> Back to my ex-neighbors ( who I really got along with) but a couple of them - being proud outdoorsman - decided to go ice-fishing . February morning about 8:30 A.M. , temp about 15 degrees, I'm going off to work and the two of them are loading up a car with ice-fishing equipment and both already have a red/white/blue can in hand. That struck me as an odd time for a beer but since it was rare to see any of them without a beer in hand is guess you could say it was normal behavior.
> 
> ...


----------



## jardno (May 12, 2005)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> It just strikes me odd that anyone involved in a rather benign outdoor activity like mushroom hunting or to push it a little more trail walking/hiking or even more trail bike riding is unable to be satisfied with just an activity like that without feeling the need to "juice it up" with an alcoholic buzz. Don't get me wrong - I like to "pull a cork" but certainly not when involved in the natural world. I enjoy taking my GSP over to a local state/county area where i can take him along trails with occasional water access for water retrieving. It never dawned on me that I needed a couple of brews in a backpack to enhance my experience - I get enough enjoyment out of doing this sort of thing _sans _an alcoholic push.
> 
> I would suspect that anyone who feels the need to get a "buzz" when of all things mushroom hunting will also succumb to that "need" throughout the rest of his or her day - mushroom hunting aside.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


A wee bit self righteous are we?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks.
Imagine how boring life would be if everyone had no individualistic traits and did everything the same way.
Where would creativity and invention be without individuality.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I could care less if you want to have a beer while mushroom hunting. I will say, for me, I have never drank while engaging in any of my outdoor activities. I feel I enjoy them less while drinking, not more. But, that is just me. 

My best friend abused alcohol. He hasn't drank in years, because when he did, things were not well. I remember once he passed out in his waders on the side of a river in the UP. He didn't make it far from the bridge we put in at. I was done for the afternoon and was just getting back to the bridge. Right then the CO saw him flopped down on the bank and stopped. He stumbled through showing his license. Then the CO says "What have you got in the creel?" My friend opens it up, the CO says "Ah, beer bass. You might be over your limit." Ha! It wasn't really funny looking back, the dude was struggling with a real problem. But, I still laughed my a** off.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for ruining a good thread there pal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Great. This thread evolved from a snob thread to a beer snob thread.


To quote from Lord Peter Wimsey's (Dorothy Sayer's fictional early 20th. century London based amateur sleuth) family Coat of Arms -
"Wherever My Wimsey Takes Me."



Au sable Angler said:


> The longest thread in the mushroom forum and its about beer. Really????


Your right and as in reference to Lance Armstrong's book - "It's Not About the Bike" in this case it's not about the mushrooms but rather about the infusion of a seemingly need for an alcoholic high while wandering around in the woods in search of many things - the elusive "mushroom" being no doubt low on the list .



birdhntr said:


> I can have a few... or drink a 15 pack after bird hunting the entire day.


Slugging down *15 *cold ones after a day of bird hunting - why stop at 15, why not round it off to 18 so you can brag about three six-packs and we're to be even more impressed. Hike up your skirts, be a man and start bragging about the hard stuff instead of your 3/2 beer.



Sharkbait11 said:


> "...when is it ok to comsume alcohol if not during recreational time whatever that means to the individual. Are concerts ok? What about beer league hockey/baseball? Beer at a Tigers or Wings game is a must! (ps they sell it there)


It's not so much a matter of drinking being O.K. so much as when it's appropriate. Communal alcohol consumption as in
your "...Tigers or Red Wings game..." is one thing ( I do take exception, however, to your viewing alcohol consumption in such a venue as "...a must...") . Here, however, we're talking about mushroom hunting not communal athletic events. Wouldn't you think it odd finding a mushroom hunter whose face-painted himself or herself with fungi and running through the woods , yelling and screaming and jumping up and down looking for a "high-five" after finding the first morel of the season and acting like this :






 ?

Why do you think that Seinfeld has never done a show on mushroom hunting ?



triplelunger said:


> It's lonely at the top, eh 9mm?


Honest to God - a resounding "No." I love it up here and long for a re-opening of the Political Forum - unlikely as it is to ever happen


9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> To quote from Lord Peter Wimsey's (Dorothy Sayer's fictional early 20th. century London based amateur sleuth) family Coat of Arms -
> "Wherever My Wimsey Takes Me."
> 
> 
> ...


lol well you definitely have the right to your opinion. There's absolutely nothing wrong with having an adult beverage doing things you enjoy. Ive never actually had a beer mushroom picking but its never too late to start!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Not bragging at all.
Just pointing out that the stereotype people here with there opinions are nonsense.
I'll brag now however.
Never miss work
Never been arrested
Never had a dui 
Dependable and always help others 
Always pay my bills on time 
Get the door for others
Never judge a book by the cover
Great work ethics
A daughter who was awarded the 40 under 40 for Oakland County at age 29.
Never lean on others because I'd rather pick them up
Oh and I have some very fine bird dogs.
Life is so much better when you are not going around judging others in an attempt to feel better than those 
.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Can't imagine how anyone can "...enjoy oneself..." or make use of one's full potential while in a constant alcohol and/or drug induced stupor. Whether or not you're "...happy for me..." is irrelevant.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


What makes you so superior that everyone needs to model themselves you? Your parties must be a riot!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see that a few feel the need to lash out and justify their use of alcohol. That so funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Petronius said:


> I can see that a few feel the need to lash out and justify their use of alcohol. That so fuuny and sad at the same time.


whats sad is demonizing people who consume alcohol to feel better about yourself and the voids you have in your life. Bully mentality! Even Jesus turned water into wine. You're just bored and trolling like usual, maybe time for another ban, hopefully permanent this time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> whats sad is demonizing people who consume alcohol to feel better about yourself and the voids you have in your life. Bully mentality! Even Jesus turned water into wine. You're just bored and trolling like usual, maybe time for another ban, hopefully permanent this time.


Interesting how expressing one’s view of alcohol can get people in a tizzy.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Petronius said:


> Interesting how expressing one’s view of alcohol can get people in a tizzy.


Wow! Nice comment....not.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Slugging down *15 *cold ones after a day of bird hunting - why stop at 15, why not round it off to 18 so you can brag about three six-packs and we're to be even more impressed. Hike up your skirts, be a man and start bragging about the hard stuff instead of your 3/2 beer.


Is 15 to much or to few.
Or maybe it was a 15 pack.

The hard stuff.
Like some Famous Grouse on the rock's! Maybe some fine single malt,or even my usual go to " Crown Royal"
Of course!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

I only drink beer.
I am allergic to all forms of hard alcohol.


I break out...........in handcuffs.


----------

